# What Type Of Algea



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so I'm new to live plants and I've been trying to get these plants to grow in my aquarium. Can you guys tell me what type of algea this is and what's causing it. I have less then 1wpg of 6700k so I'm not expecting much growth but I know something is off because I'm getting this algea everywhere. I do not does ferts and I'm not using C02. So maybe this is just the result of going cheap. I was previously leaving my lights on for about 12hrs which I've now read is way too long I've since dropped that down to only 8hrs. I'm confused on if I should have any aeration in the tank. I don't use an air pump but some times (as in the photos) have have my powerhead blow a few. I also have my XP3 outlet under water pointing up at an angle to cause both suface agitation and a current in the tank. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's black hair algae. It seems to be more of a problem in low light, low nutrient setups. Using Flourish Excel tends to keep it in check and can be safely used at double strength. If it is a community tank, Siamese algae eaters are known to eat it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks. I've never seen black hair algea but I assumed by the name that this is what I was having. I'll buy some ferts this weekend and see if I can get rid of the stuff.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

yep looks like bha. excell will help to get rid of it, but it will kill some plants like vals, but the oher plants will thrive


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'll pick up some Excel this weekend. You guys mentioned that low C02 causes this too. What do you think about providing air through my powerhead. Is this a good idea for the plants health or does it just lower my C02 levels. I often wonder if the outlet of my XP3 breaking the surface is actually enought for my fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sacrifice said:


> I'll pick up some Excel this weekend. You guys mentioned that low C02 causes this too. What do you think about providing air through my powerhead. Is this a good idea for the plants health or does it just lower my C02 levels. I often wonder if the outlet of my XP3 breaking the surface is actually enought for my fish.


 Surface adjitation is good for fish, but its not going to matter much for plants. The only time it matters if if your adding pressuried co2 which is when you dont want surcafe adjitation as youd waste alot of co2


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I have some Excel on order but I've actually seen a lot of the algea disappearing just by only leaving my lights on for 8hrs/day.


----------

